# Lounge > General >  2022 Black Friday and Boxing Day Sales - deals wanted or found +discussion.

## ExtraSlow

Post your wish list, or good deals you've seen.

- - - Updated - - -

My household may need another Kobo, and I'm always looking at Pixel phones, Nest Audio and Fire or Android tablets.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Same. I need a new phone and network that has VoWiFi

----------


## max_boost

My 60” Samsung smart tv is from 2012 so I should probably upgrade it’s so old

----------


## sabad66

I need to reload on a few dress shirts. Normally I’d wait for Banana Republic sale but they don’t do non iron shirts any more so figured I’d bump it up a notch and look for some Eton shirts. Apparently they go on sale for 20% around BF.

----------


## 03ozwhip

I doubt it but I wonder if sonos will have any sales on the ones?

----------


## zechs

HD10 Plus Fire tablets are on sale half price.

Also shopping for a Pixel 7 myself, haven't heard if we'll get any deals but in the USA there is a $100 off promo code.

AMD has launched a wicked discount on all its AM4 chips. 5800x3d down to $419 if you can find one.

As I get older and have acquired "things", BF is not nearly as big of a deal to me. Would be super nice to get a torque converter deal for the Firebird!

----------


## birdman86

I could use another harddrive for the NAS.... 8TB or more Western Digital Red ideally

----------


## suntan

Now available: prices from Q1 2022!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’d like a cordless blower and 1/2” impact, and Fanatec gear.

----------


## Cagare

> I’d like a *cordless blower* and 1/2” impact, and Fanatec gear.



I thought you already have a fiance?

----------


## birdman86

> Now available: prices from Q1 2022!



You're not kidding, the hdd I bought in March for $320 is now $400 (and out of stock)

----------


## Cagare

Looking at a 65" TV for the new home. Considering the Samsung Frame series for it.

Stand up freezer and a small pantry fridge are also on the list, I just have no place to put them till we get the house.

----------


## mr2mike

Old navy has a good sale if you're into those clothes.

----------


## danno

Do fanatec wheels go on sale??
Need a NAS for the wife.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I also need a couple pairs of blundstone boots, but those almost never go on sale.

----------


## suntan

Most overrated boots ever.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I could use a 5800x3d, or a 5900x.
Maybe a new air impact.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I didn't think they were very highly rated. They are what they are. Lot of "better" boots out there, but I have my reasons to prefer these.

----------


## suntan

> I didn't think they were very highly rated. They are what they are. Lot of "better" boots out there, but I have my reasons to prefer these.



You're a lesbian now?

I will warn you: They do terribly when it's cold out. The sole becomes hard as rock.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dude, I've had em. For decades.

----------


## suntan

Well that's your first problem. Get newer boots. Have you tried Blundstones?

But seriously, how old are the ones you have now? My business partner bought some a couple of years ago and he hated them because of the non-traction. Maybe the model?

----------


## cycosis

> Most overrated boots ever.



Disagree. Mine are going on a year of regular use and they have almost no wear and tear. Compared with years of buying Aldo boots, those would last me max a year before they looked like shit

----------


## suntan

Aldo. Aldo. Aldo? Aldo? Their branded products have been awful for decades.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jesus tittyfuckingchrist you guys can take your boot-bashing over to the boot review mega thread. I am in no mood for your bullshit this monday morning. 

Post about Black Friday or GTFO.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Jesus tittyfuckingchrist you guys can take your boot-bashing over to the boot review mega thread. I am in no mood for your bullshit this monday morning. 
> 
> Post about Black Friday or GTFO.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again.

----------


## suntan

Sorry Mr. Slow.

BBQ Galore has some Napoleon Grills on sale:

https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...and-fireplaces

----------


## birdman86

> Sorry Mr. Slow.
> 
> BBQ Galore has some Napoleon Grills on sale:
> 
> https://barbecuesgalore.ca/collectio...and-fireplaces



PM Hobbycraft was selling Traegers for 20% off basically all summer and still a few weeks ago, so I'd bet the deals are still available ie. $1440 for an Ironwood 650

----------


## G-ZUS

washer fluid?

----------


## R-Audi

> PM Hobbycraft was selling Traegers for 20% off basically all summer and still a few weeks ago, so I'd bet the deals are still available ie. $1440 for an Ironwood 650



Any idea if thats 20% off the listed price on the website?

https://www.pmhobbycraft.ca/pro-seri...in-bronze.html

----------


## birdman86

> Any idea if thats 20% off the listed price on the website?
> 
> https://www.pmhobbycraft.ca/pro-seri...in-bronze.html



I guess its in store only. The deal was on when I was in there in late July and it was still on when I was there early October, so seemed like a deal that never ends but who knows by now

Here's the price list as of Oct 7:

----------


## ganesh

Sale starts on November 20th 
https://mobilesyrup.com/2022/11/10/s...n-november-20/

----------


## 2002civic

Looking for a new Iphone and plan for the wife and myself.

----------


## vengie

@ExtraSlow
 if you ever come across a blundstone sale let me know.

Best daily footwear ever.


For Black Friday my only priority is booking a holiday. A long, long holiday.

----------


## msommers

> Well that's your first problem. Get newer boots. Have you tried Blundstones?
> 
> But seriously, how old are the ones you have now? My business partner bought some a couple of years ago and he hated them because of the non-traction. Maybe the model?



I hated them and they wore quickly despite being well cared for.

And yet some idiot was willing to give me $80 for used boots. Brand recognition is everything

----------


## max_boost

Blundstone chisel toe. My fave.

----------


## g-m

4090? Ahh a guy can hope. Even for MSRP

----------


## Xtrema

> washer fluid?



That's boxing day sir.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> washer fluid?



Small sale on certain rain-x at triangle store. If you need it, you need it.

----------


## bigboom

> I hated them and they wore quickly despite being well cared for.
> 
> And yet some idiot was willing to give me $80 for used boots. Brand recognition is everything



I paid 
@ExtraSlow
 $80 for his used boots and I bought him lunch.

----------


## g-m

Is that an overpay flex?

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a "I met ExtraSlow" flex.

----------


## msommers

> I paid 
> @ExtraSlow
>  $80 for his used boots and I bought him lunch.



Somehow, someway, he pulled a fast one on you

----------


## Buster

> I paid 
> @ExtraSlow
>  $80 for his used boots and I bought him lunch.



Artroom would have gotten you some free boots. Just sayin'

----------


## zechs

> 4090? Ahh a guy can hope. Even for MSRP



People were claiming card prices would come down, if anything, prices have stabilized or gone up in recent weeks.

Cheapest 4090 in Canada is is $2700cdn lolwtf

----------


## msommers

Unless you're doing a lot of production/rendering work, getting a great price on a 3090 is far better use of money.

----------


## g-m

100fps+ 4k gaming! 3090 doesn't do that

----------


## zechs

Pixel 7's are on sale. $150 off the base, $300 off the pro.

Deciding whether I should pull the trigger... But I really should. Wireless charging will be a game changer, my Oneplus 7t battery is screwed after only 2 years of use.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The small fire tablets. $79

----------


## sabad66

Pretty decent Apple deals at superstore. AirPods Pro first gen for 219.99, and there is a deal for 25k points for every $100 in electronics spend. So $50 back in points on APP. Just grabbed a new pair for delivery since mine were stolen last week. 

Non pro AirPods on sale too

Also $5 in points off every $50 in apple gift cards. Basically a free 10% off. Can be used for hardware or services. If you’re buying an iPad or something just load up on these GCs then buy at Apple Store.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Either of these any good?
My only goal of buying fancier shit is that it lasts 5 years without becoming unusable for slowness.

----------


## msommers

> 100fps+ 4k gaming! 3090 doesn't do that



You can say 8K VR Porn if you really want - this is a safe space.

----------


## Clever

> Either of these any good?
> My only goal of buying fancier shit is that it lasts 5 years without becoming unusable for slowness.



I have the AORUS and bought mine in Sept. I am replacing a PC from 2012 so there are a few things I had to get used to, such as boot up, I found that at first it took longer that what I was used to and I also had to add a hub for extra connections since I run 2 monitors with it. Definitely overkill for what I use it for but so far it’s been solid.

----------


## Buster

> I have the AORUS and bought mine in Sept. I am replacing a PC from 2012 so there are a few things I had to get used to, such as boot up, I found that at first it took longer that what I was used to and I also had to add a hub for extra connections since I run 2 monitors with it. Definitely overkill for what I use it for but so far it’s been solid.



AORUS sounds like some part of the anatomy that 
@ThePenIsMightier
 might like clean

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't know what 17 of these words mean aside from "Ryzen-7 > iCore7" but the last time I bought some fancy Alien Ware gayming lappy that was fancier than I needed, I got 5+ years out of it, so I'm tempted.

----------


## birdman86

> The small fire tablets. $79



These make great touch screen dashboards for Home Assistant

----------


## msommers

The display on the AERO is stunning with the AMOLED configuration. Reviews say it runs really hot and is loud, can't imagine longevity is going to be in its favour. I've actually never come across a display with 100% sRGB and nearly 100% Adobe coverage remotely close to this current price point.

Too bad, I was just literally going to buy this because of the display for creative use and size.

Update: While I was still wondering if it's worth getting an AERO, it seems that a lot of reviews of owners report pretty terrible quality across the board despite the specs. Sounds like Gigabyte is an absolute nightmare to deal with too, so I'm definitely out!

----------


## riander5

Whats a good price for interior paint? Do home depot and the like sell good paint? I need some paint.

----------


## msommers

Paint, like everything, has gone up a lot. Depends what 'good' paint means (ie: where are you putting it and for whom).

We recently did the walls in BM Regel Select -- it's a good quality paint and supposedly long-lasting durability. IIRC it was something like $75/can.

IMHO, stick to SW or BM

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The guy that we used swears up & down that BeautiTone from Home Hardware is as good or better than Benjamin Moore and it's way way less money.
2¢

----------


## riander5

> Paint, like everything, has gone up a lot. Depends what 'good' paint means (ie: where are you putting it and for whom).
> 
> We recently did the walls in BM Regel Select -- it's a good quality paint and supposedly long-lasting durability. IIRC it was something like $75/can.
> 
> IMHO, stick to SW or BM



It's for the interior of my house. I alas am not 89coupe rich yet so I cannot afford builder grade paint but don't want some slop either. Thanks for your comment, I know those two companies make solid stuff.

- - - Updated - - -




> The guy that we used swears up & down that BeautiTone from Home Hardware is as good or better than Benjamin Moore and it's way way less money.
> 2¢



Hmm, ill have to take a look at some reviews online. Thanks for the 2 cents

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Post your wish list, or good deals you've seen.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My household may need another Kobo, and I'm always looking at Pixel phones, Nest Audio and Fire or Android tablets.



 
@ExtraSlow
 I saw Amazon selling the fire tablet for $69. I've been told sonos is going on sale and heard 20% off but I have no idea when it's supposed to happen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The $69 is the older 8" one. I think the newer one for $79 is a better deal.

----------


## SJW

> The $69 is the older 8" one. I think the newer one for $79 is a better deal.



Reading this and it sounds ghey.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Understandable

----------


## g-m

> You can say 8K VR Porn if you really want - this is a safe space.



Hadn't occurred to me. But it has now!

----------


## AndyL

I'm hunting for an Intel 12400ish and some WD black 10tb's but haven't seen any "shut up and take my money" prices.

Actually wouldn't mind an arc 770 too...

----------


## CarlLester

> @ExtraSlow
>  I saw Amazon selling the fire tablet for $69. I've been told sonos is going on sale and heard 20% off but I have no idea when it's supposed to happen.



Sonos sale supposed to start tomorrow.

----------


## zechs

5800x3d's back in stock on Amazon for $444cdn.

I've decided to pass. Realized I don't play triple A games anymore, so I'm more concerned about more SSD's and ram for a better user experience. Will upgrade the gpu when prices stop being stoooopid.

----------


## Darkane

Looking for a good 42-46” 4K for a racing sim seat/wheel setup. 

Anyone recommend?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Looking for a good 42-46” 4K for a racing sim seat/wheel setup. 
> 
> Anyone recommend?



If you’re serious I would recommend doing triple monitors.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Sonos sale supposed to start tomorrow.



Really? Where did you hear that? I went to visions today and they said they won't be going on sale. However a week ago the same visions told me the opposite.

Where are they going on sale?

----------


## Darkane

> If you’re serious I would recommend doing triple monitors.



It’s an amateur setup for GT7 and F1 ‘22. Nothing crazy

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> It’s an amateur setup for GT7 and F1 ‘22. Nothing crazy



Ah fair enough. I use a 60” Plasma from 2009 for my sim racing so I understand the need to keep it cheap.

----------


## sxtasy

Any good deals on DSLR cameras? Not sure where to look and what products to look at. So many options available.

----------


## CarlLester

> Really? Where did you hear that? I went to visions today and they said they won't be going on sale. However a week ago the same visions told me the opposite.
> 
> Where are they going on sale?



I read it here: https://mobilesyrup.com/2022/11/10/s...n-november-20/

Sonos website seems to have things on sale this morning. Hopefully the things you are looking for.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I read it here: https://mobilesyrup.com/2022/11/10/s...n-november-20/
> 
> Sonos website seems to have things on sale this morning. Hopefully the things you are looking for.



Yep, perfect, good discounts too.

----------


## birdman86

> Any good deals on DSLR cameras? Not sure where to look and what products to look at. So many options available.



Also interested, been thinking about trying a new hobby

Any deals on dewalt green laser levels? $200 at Home Depot currently

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Whats a good price for interior paint? Do home depot and the like sell good paint? I need some paint.



BM is fine but not sure it's worth the upcharge. Sherwin Williams paint sucks, use Cloverdale over it.

----------


## suntan

Exterior Cloverdale is absolute garbage.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yep, perfect, good discounts too.



Pulled the trigger on 2 x sonos one Gen 2 and wall mounts, saved about 120 buying straight from sonos and from Amazon for the mounts.

----------


## riander5

> Exterior Cloverdale is absolute garbage.



But interior Cloverdale?!?!?

- - - Updated - - -




> BM is fine but not sure it's worth the upcharge. Sherwin Williams paint sucks, use Cloverdale over it.



Thanks for the note - Is cloverdale usually cheaper than those other two?

----------


## suntan

Painters love Cloverdale because it's cheap and they can mark it up a lot. Here's the thing, I find a lot of painters will thin the fuck out of it - About Painting is notorious for this.

BM and SW they're forced to get the cans just like you and I get so they can't chug a whole bottle of thinner into it.

I like BM paint a lot. Great colour selection and it holds up really well to cleaning.

The paint will not make a material difference to the cost. I had the exterior painted and upcharging to the highest BM paint cost me like $180.

----------


## riander5

> Painters love Cloverdale because it's cheap and they can mark it up a lot. Here's the thing, I find a lot of painters will thin the fuck out of it - About Painting is notorious for this.
> 
> BM and SW they're forced to get the cans just like you and I get so they can't chug a whole bottle of thinner into it.
> 
> I like BM paint a lot. Great colour selection and it holds up really well to cleaning.
> 
> The paint will not make a material difference to the cost. I had the exterior painted and upcharging to the highest BM paint cost me like $180.



Well we are painting ourselves so I suppose we might as well go with BM then

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm always happy with the results of everything from there, interior paint to deck stains.

I even used left over solid colour fence stain on previously painted cinderblock and it's been holding up fine 5 years later, even with regular pressure washings.

----------


## riander5

> I'm always happy with the results of everything from there, interior paint to deck stains.
> 
> I even used left over solid colour fence stain on previously painted cinderblock and it's been holding up fine 5 years later, even with regular pressure washings.



Just to confirm you are talking about the results of Benjamin moore?

----------


## suntan

> Well we are painting ourselves so I suppose we might as well go with BM then



Absolutely go with BM in your case. You save very little buying cheaper paint. But if you do want to spend less Behr is very, very good. Everything else they sell at HD, Lowes etc is utter crap and should be avoided.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Just to confirm you are talking about the results of Benjamin moore?



Yes, we used Behr from Home Depot a few times when we first moved into our house and it was terrible, terrible paint.

----------


## suntan

> Yes, we used Behr from Home Depot a few times when we first moved into our house and it was terrible, terrible paint.



Behr is basically the best budget paint you can buy. Paint is not one of those things you want to skimp on.

----------


## zieg

Ooooook time for a thread split

----------


## suntan

Cheap OLED tvs? Anybody find these here????

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/real...o-pts-2580151/

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yes, we used Behr from Home Depot a few times when we first moved into our house and it was terrible, terrible paint.



Never buy paint from a big box store that doesn't specialize in paint. Brother in law is a painter and absolutely hates when people say " I bought the paint fir you" and it ends up canadian tire shit.

----------


## cet

Picked up some boxers yesterday and am going to order a ski suit today. 
Also looking at picking up this or something similar for my daughter. 
https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00122226

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Exterior Cloverdale is absolute garbage.



Could be, we don't do exterior paint other than direct to metal and block-fill, each of which perform well. I know their exterior stain is terrible.




> Painters love Cloverdale because it's cheap and they can mark it up a lot. .



Completely false. Source? We buy about 8-10,000 gallons a year more than you'll ever use in your life. I don't know, I'm not a painter we just have many on staff. They can buy whatever paint they want which is 100% based on what they prefer to work with, the amount of painter's who voluntarily choose to work with SW on our staff is zero. And it doesn't matter how hard their rep tries to entice them with freebies to them or how steep they discount to us, the guys don't like using it. That's what my opinion is based on. YMMV of course.

BM is fine, but again most of our guys will defer to Cloverdale unless designer spec insists on BM and won't accept colour matches.




> SW they're forced to get the cans just like you and I get so they can't chug a whole bottle of thinner into it.



 False.



> BM they're forced to get the cans just like you and I get so they can't chug a whole bottle of thinner into it.



 Partially False, many products available in 5gal.



> Behr is basically the best budget paint you can buy.



 You need to stop talking about paint now hahaha

----------


## bjstare

> Cheap OLED tvs? Anybody find these here????
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/real...o-pts-2580151/



I can assume the best approach is just to take it home and throw it straight in the garbage, that way you don't waste time unwrapping and mounting it before it fails immediately.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> The paint will not make a material difference to the cost. I had the exterior painted and upcharging to the highest BM paint cost me like $180.



LoL!

----------


## Xtrema

> Cheap OLED tvs? Anybody find these here????
> 
> https://forums.redflagdeals.com/real...o-pts-2580151/



Someone in that thread called all Calgary RCSS. None carries it. London Drugs may but I doubt they'll price match.

----------


## zechs

There are really good LED tvs for cheap, I don't know why you'd want a cheap OLED that will absolutely suffer from burn in and likely have terrible brightness (so only useable in dark rooms). Seems to me like a product with no purpose, but I am interested in what a use case for it may be if someone has one?

----------


## riander5

> There are really good LED tvs for cheap, I don't know why you'd want a cheap OLED that will absolutely suffer from burn in and likely have terrible brightness (so only useable in dark rooms). Seems to me like a product with no purpose, but I am interested in what a use case for it may be if someone has one?



Get this TV talk our of my paint thread please

Thanks to all for weighing in on paint!

----------


## Xtrema

> but I am interested in what a use case for it may be if someone has one?



If all OLED burn-in as monitors, you want to pay $1500 for a 48" C1 or $450 for a 55" Skyworth.

----------


## suntan

> Could be, we don't do exterior paint other than direct to metal and block-fill, each of which perform well. I know their exterior stain is terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely false. Source? We buy about 8-10,000 gallons a year more than you'll ever use in your life. I don't know, I'm not a painter we just have many on staff. They can buy whatever paint they want which is 100% based on what they prefer to work with, the amount of painter's who voluntarily choose to work with SW on our staff is zero. And it doesn't matter how hard their rep tries to entice them with freebies to them or how steep they discount to us, the guys don't like using it. That's what my opinion is based on. YMMV of course.
> 
> BM is fine, but again most of our guys will defer to Cloverdale unless designer spec insists on BM and won't accept colour matches.
> 
> False.
> ...



There are a lot of unscrupulous painters. A lot. I think you care so you're simply not going to encounter them. I already mentioned About Painting. Guess who thinned the paint when they painted my interior?

Yeah I know, SW does have the big containers. I didn't bother to correct because I don't really give a shit and because poster was going to paint himself.

Which budget paint do you like? My BIL used the stuff at Lowes, it was utter shit, he had to put on six coats, that was with the tinted primer. CT? HH?

----------


## msommers

The paint itself isn't terribly expensive. Getting someone else to paint is a bit eye-watering but the overall quality will be miles better and faster than if I did it!

We had one high-end painter (frankly more than we could afford) swear by Cloverdale, but everyone else quoting us loved BM. I can't imagine the Cloverdale guy does a bad job considering the homes he normally works on for decades, but it's what he's used to and the end product turns out well.

My research from years ago is that BM Regel Select is easy to put on, more forgiving, covers well and highly durable. Even the BM store said to stay away from Aura line because it goes on differently (something about no needed backrolling IIRC), so it's tricky for anyone who hasn't used it a lot to put it on well despite it being their most expensive paint. That and it really is only needed for deep colours.

For doors, trim and base we opted for Scuff-X to hopefully help with wear.

Classic Grey and Chantilly Lace.

----------


## npham

Are you guys students or something? 
https://www.farrow-ball.com/en-us/paint-colours

----------


## suntan

I guess I should've mentioned that I really like BM because it's very forgiving for people that don't paint very often. It's very hard to splatter, it flattens (I don't know the painting term) well and it doesn't dry too quickly. I absolutely understand that for full-time painters these things don't matter nearly as much because they're so much better at... painting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If anyone has been thinking of getting the "best" soft starter for your RV Air Conditioner, MicroAir has a 15% off sale on right now for the EasyStart 364. $299 minus 15%, then plus shipping. Possibly still cheaper to buy from the local distributors. 
Expensive still, but truly the best AC soft start in the business. 

I actually think a soft start would be worthwhile for a home AC, they do make one as well, but you'd have to talk to 
@darrell
_N to know if that's crazy talk or not.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I miss when (good) BBQs would go on sale. I want a bigger one.

----------


## Kloubek

Shameless plug for my own employer here.

For all you cowboys, Lammle's will be having a rare sale starting 7:00pm Thursday, and running to Sunday. 

The offer is $15 off $150, $50 off $350 or $100 off $500 or more. (So, effectively, up to 20% off). Not exactly massive, but one of only two times during the year we have such a storewide sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Shameless plug for my own employer here.
> 
> For all you cowboys, Lammle's will be having a rare sale starting 7:00pm Thursday, and running to Sunday. 
> 
> The offer is $15 off $150, $50 off $350 or $100 off $500 or more. (So, effectively, up to 20% off). Not exactly massive, but one of only two times during the year we have such a storewide sale.



#intrasted. Need some shirts

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There are a lot of unscrupulous painters. A lot. I think you care so you're simply not going to encounter them. I already mentioned About Painting. Guess who thinned the paint when they painted my interior?
> 
> <snip>



Yes there are but I wasn't addressing that, just the cost/quantity points you made which were incorrect. It ain't no thang G.




> <snip>
> 
> Which budget paint do you like? My BIL used the stuff at Lowes, it was utter shit, he had to put on six coats, that was with the tinted primer. CT? HH?




To quote a good pal of mine, I recommend none as:



> Paint is not one of those things you want to skimp on.



 :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

more RV stuff for you trailer dudes. 
The best hitch.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Greenworks has some yard equipment on sale:

https://greenworkstools.ca/pages/pro...ids&#91;269]=1

$250 for the 80V brushless chainsaw w/ battery and charger is probably the best deal of the lot:
https://greenworkstools.ca/collectio...xtra-chain-oil

----------


## Darell_n

> If anyone has been thinking of getting the "best" soft starter for your RV Air Conditioner, MicroAir has a 15% off sale on right now for the EasyStart 364. $299 minus 15%, then plus shipping. Possibly still cheaper to buy from the local distributors. 
> Expensive still, but truly the best AC soft start in the business. 
> 
> I actually think a soft start would be worthwhile for a home AC, they do make one as well, but you'd have to talk to 
> @darrell
> _N to know if that's crazy talk or not.




I like my starts hard, especially when no generators are involved. Part winding starts handle the current problem on bigger equipment but not needed on little residential machines. Maybe if was installed by your drunk uncle and is on the verge of burning the house down.

----------


## 03ozwhip

My kid is looking to replace his busted ass phone, he has $400 saved up, does anyone know of any good deals on phones that he can buy outright right now?

----------


## ExtraSlow

For all you fellow lesbians, Softmoc has Redback boots for $160. Website seems to be limited sizing, not sure what's up in store though. 
https://www.softmoc.com/ca/v/redback...size=12&page=1

----------


## birdman86

Speaking of lesbians, picked up these thinsulate blunnies... Much warmer and the vibram soles are nice

» Click image for larger version

edit fml thought this was the purchases thread

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Speaking of lesbians...]
> 
> edit fml thought this was the purchases thread



Clam Bumpers are always mixing up threads.

----------


## mr2mike

> My kid is looking to replace his busted ass phone, he has $400 saved up, does anyone know of any good deals on phones that he can buy outright right now?



Pixel 6A, chip in $100 more and he can get a great phone.
$499 Cdn free shipping. Google store.

----------


## vengie

> For all you fellow lesbians, Softmoc has Redback boots for $160. Website seems to be limited sizing, not sure what's up in store though. 
> https://www.softmoc.com/ca/v/redback...size=12&page=1



Oh baby! Their steel toes as well!  :Love:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Pixel 6A, chip in $100 more and he can get a great phone.
> $499 Cdn free shipping. Google store.



He couldn't take care of his $200 phone, so I'm weary about him spending 400 to be honest.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't you have a shitty used phone for them? My teen broke the pixel 3aXL we gave them, so now they are some old Samsung from a drawer. I ain't chipping in shit.

----------


## sxtasy

Any snowboard gear on sale online anywhere?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Don't you have a shitty used phone for them? My teen broke the pixel 3aXL we gave them, so now they are some old Samsung from a drawer. I ain't chipping in shit.



Ya, it's already been broken. He bought the one he has with his own money and broke it too. He breaks, he buys.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ya, it's already been broken. He bought the one he has with his own money and broke it too. He breaks, he buys.



Fair.

----------


## DonJuan

There is suddenly some excellent parenting in this thread. But I'm here for paint deals.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Beers and ciders from Village

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^
*gets three-quarter chubby

----------


## DonJuan

^^ HOLY SHIT. Future Dani bucks going here

----------


## pheoxs

Telus called offering some decent deals if we swap over our cell phones.

45$/month for 50gb data, unlimited calling / texting across canada 
55$/month for 50gb data, unlimited Can/US calling, international texting, and free roaming in the US with no caps.
For 4 cell lines and 2 years promo pricing included in that. All data is shareable so 200gb bucket.

The 55$ plan looks quite nice given the roam like home shit is up to 12 or 15$ a day. A week in Vegas is 100$ in roaming now.

----------


## mr2mike

Don't roam with a Canadian carrier. Use something like
https://www.airalo.com/united-states-esim

----------


## ExtraSlow

What if you are in a discontinued Public Mobile USA voice and data plan? Asking for 
@shak
.

----------


## pheoxs

> Don't roam with a Canadian carrier. Use something like
> https://www.airalo.com/united-states-esim



Most of the esims you can’t call or text. Messenger or WhatsApp is fine for a lot of people but at a lot of the events we attend cell data goes to shit and only texts get through reliably so it’s just not a option for us unfortunately.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What if you are in a discontinued Public Mobile USA voice and data plan? Asking for 
> @shak
> .



I'm dyin over here. Was that me or Killy that came up with perpetually tagging this schlep??! I think it was Killy.
It's a contender for (net value ++) thread hijack of the year. Pure genius!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Memex posted their door crashers and they all suck

----------


## mr2mike

Have yet to see a crazy black Friday sale in Canada to date.
Like where is the stab 10 ppl to get a $20 50" tv kinda deals?

----------


## nismodrifter

I am looking for a 7.1 or 5.1.2 budget receiver. Have been looking at the strdh790, its like 70 bucks off. If you see any great deals for a receiver let me know. I've browsed fliers and deals don't seem anything special.

----------


## msommers

Some SSDs are a good deal right now

----------


## riander5

Looking to buy some appliances... pretty sure they are the same price they were 2 weeks ago

This is more like Whack Friday amirite guys?

----------


## Nufy

Looking to grab a new phone for the wife.

Probably a Pixel 6A based on what she needs.

Pull the trigger today or wait till "Cyber Monday" ? If thats still a thing...

----------


## pheoxs

> Looking to grab a new phone for the wife.
> 
> Probably a Pixel 6A based on what she needs.
> 
> Pull the trigger today or wait till "Cyber Monday" ? If thats still a thing...



If you’re not currently with Koodo, then going to a mobile klink location (in most malls) today seems to be the best deal. 55$ for 20gb plan - 25$/month for 24 months discount +100$ in store accessories credit and the Pixel 7 for 9$/month for 24 months. (100$ credit can’t be used for the phone but they have wireless ear buds and such)

----------


## ercchry

Hey look… 50gb for $55 from a full feature carrier  :dunno:

----------


## riander5

I feel the need to give back to all my paint bros.

Wife was at cloverdale today, spoke of a 40% off promo ending tomorrow.

Do with this information what you will.

----------


## nismodrifter

> I feel the need to give back to all my paint bros.
> 
> Wife was at cloverdale today, spoke of a 40% off promo ending tomorrow.
> 
> Do with this information what you will.



Cloverdale Paint headquarters is not far from me. I'll be sure to drop a print off of all the Beyonders feedback on their doorstep sometime.

----------


## Nufy

Mobil is through Shaw...

Just looking for the phone...No plan needed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone find any chromebooks that are a good deal and not 3 year old hardware? These lower end devices "age out" kind of fast, so it's not a deal to buy old hardware.

----------


## SilverRex

anyone at chinook at today noon and can tell me hows the traffic? parking etc

----------


## XylathaneGTR

N+1 for the baby. Hoping it gets some good use next spring.

----------


## jacky4566

> Memex posted their door crashers and they all suck



Tech production is still backlogged. Anyone thinking there was going to be good deals is kidding themselves. MAYBE next year if manufactures overproduce trying to catch up. Probably 2 years before any real surplus sales happen.

----------


## holden

> anyone at chinook at today noon and can tell me hows the traffic? parking etc



The lots were busy, but nothing like Boxing Day. Went to the Apple Store to pick up some AirPod Pros ($70 gift card plus 15x Aeroplan by buying through the Aeroplan eStore).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Traffic and parking near market mall is busy. Made getting to the kids orthodontist hectic.

----------


## suntan

Koodo $45 for 50GB. Also iphone 11 for free if you sign for 24 months. Assorted used phones for cheap and come with airpods 2.

Also $30 for 20GB at the fido store downtown. Same iphone 11 deal as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Both of these Keyboard and mouse combos, because because.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Some SSDs are a good deal right now



True enough. I picked up a couple

----------


## Darkane

> Looking for a good 42-46 4K for a racing sim seat/wheel setup. 
> 
> Anyone recommend?



Incoming 43 Amazon fire tv. $390, pretty good price based on reviews

----------


## vengie

Just spent $130 at Marks and got $66 cash back. 

Triangle WE is the best card in the history of cards.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just spent $130 at Marks and got $66 cash back. 
> 
> Triangle WE is the best card in the history of cards.



It's pretty titties. Tough to argue.

----------


## Thaco

i didnt read through the whole thread, but if you want some savings on tools, KMS has a spend more save more on top of other sales, and on items which normally dont go on sale... might be good for someone

I bought a metabo compound mitre saw, some raptor liner, and a m18 8.0 battery, got me to just over $500, to save $60 on stuff which was already on sale.

if you need some milwaukee m18 batteries, you can get 8.0's for $150 if you buy 3 and use the SMSM

----------


## sabad66

Anyone score any good cell phone deals for BF? I was trying to get this Rogers 100gb can/us deal for $55 I saw on rfd, but doesn’t seem to be available in Alberta

So I ended up going with a Telus EPP Byod plan. I already had a decent deal at two lines for $45 each, 25gb LTE each non shareable with Rogers, but went with a 20gb unlimited shareable 5G plan with Telus instead. $45 for the first line and $42.50 for the second line. Also no contract as these are BYOD so if something better comes along or when Rogers inevitably calls me back in a few months with some winback deals I can switch back if needed. 

They also had an amazing deal on an iPhone 13… $0 upfront / monthly with just a $250 bring it back at the end of the 2 years. Great deal if you don’t need a Pro

----------


## vengie

I don't know if it's considered a good deal or not but I got the can/US 100gb deal at Telus for $80. 
I was previously on can/US 50 for $100. 

Also upgraded my S21 to the S22.

----------


## ZenOps

Meta Quest 2 is an ok deal. But not for me and my ginormous 74 IPD head.

----------


## sabad66

> I don't know if it's considered a good deal or not but I got the can/US 100gb deal at Telus for $80. 
> I was previously on can/US 50 for $100. 
> 
> Also upgraded my S21 to the S22.



$80 is a good price if call/txt/travel to the US often. Roam like home is $12 these days so even a couple of trips where you don’t have to pay that makes it worth it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My "less than $60" (actual $53 these days) grandfathered public mobile USA voice and data plan is good. Shaw has a really good Mex/USA/CAN plan for $50/mo if you have gig ($35 with gig1.5 or $55 with low speed shaw internet).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Decided to upgrade the $200 PC I bought from the CIty of Calgary surplus sales in 2016, with a refurbishes Lenovo from Bestbuy which is 33% off for black friday. 
Baller!
Specs: 



> Refurbished (Good) - Lenovo ThinkCentre M910q Tiny Intel Core i5-7500T 2.7GHz, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 10 Pro. -
> *$199.00*



Honestly that old PC from 2016 was doing OK since I swapped to a SSD a few years back, but this processor is about 3x as powerful, still has an SSD, same RAM, and the whole thing is smaller, so it'll free up some space on the kids homework desk.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Thoughts & prayers for that Lenovo and its [Fn] button where [Ctrl] is supposed to be.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It s a desktop, I will be using a standard keyboard layout.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That brings my erection back!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That brings my erection back!



#lifegoals

----------


## schurchill39

As a poor person I shop at low end furniture places for couches my kids will inevitably use as a trampoline despite my constant scolding. Furniture extreme had a sectional + massive ottoman I was eyeballing on for $3600 down from like $5700. Ashley Furniture had the same couch less the ottoman on for $4300 but had a "125% price match guarantee" running so I ended up picking up the couch plus ottoman for $3400 from Ashley. Apparently, the price match is good for 30 days, so they told me to keep an eye on boxing day sales and if I find it anywhere else, including them, for cheaper to just screen shot it and email it to them for further discounts.

This will be perfect for the basement to watch movies and hockey.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Marks is advertising boxing day 



> SITEWIDE SALE: TAKE AN EXTRA 25% OFF* IN CART, SELECT STYLES PRICES AS MARKED
> *Our regular, sale and clearance prices. Select brands and styles. Excludes the purchase of gift cards. Discount reflected in Cart
> Offer valid Dec 25-28, 2022. Online Order must be completed by 1:59 AM ET Dec 29, 2022

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not a crazy deal, but need it. 


BestBuy Sunridge is very efficient today. In and out in 4 minutes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

These polos from marks are decent, especially if you're tall. Normally $45, but two for $50 today plus 25% off, so essentially $20 each. (Plus the usual stacking of triangle points, etc)

https://www.marks.com/en/denver-haye...Blength%5D=TAL

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've tried to buy two different laptops from Memory Express online and it says out of stock at checkout. FML!!

----------


## AndyL

I'm on the hunt for a knockoff eames lounger - but they all appear made for midgets not sasquatches... So very dissapointing.

Oh... And I need a rug that really ties the room together man  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> As a poor person I shop at low end furniture places for couches my kids will inevitably use as a trampoline despite my constant scolding. Furniture extreme had a sectional + massive ottoman I was eyeballing on for $3600 down from like $5700. Ashley Furniture had the same couch less the ottoman on for $4300 but had a "125% price match guarantee" running so I ended up picking up the couch plus ottoman for $3400 from Ashley. Apparently, the price match is good for 30 days, so they told me to keep an eye on boxing day sales and if I find it anywhere else, including them, for cheaper to just screen shot it and email it to them for further discounts.
> 
> This will be perfect for the basement to watch movies and hockey.



And now you don't have to feel like your couch came from somewhere called "furniture extreme". It doesn't even matter that it's the same product, buying something at a place called that feels emotionally violating I would think.

----------


## schurchill39

> And now you don't have to feel like your couch came from somewhere called "furniture extreme". It doesn't even matter that it's the same product, buying something at a place called that feels emotionally violating I would think.



But what if I identify as EXTREME!?

----------


## AndyL

> But what if I identify as EXTREME!?



Then apply a No Fear bumper sticker and carry on  :Wink:

----------


## AndyL

Damnit 2tb and I just bought a 1tb for 50$ less.

----------

